# Hoyt sponcered archers



## arnie-da-archer

hi was just wondering if any of you where sponcered directely by hoyt and if so how did you get it? 

cheers arnie :darkbeer:


----------



## EC0003

I'm not sponcered by anyone but have been around many people who are and from what understand, Hoyt actually sponcers very few people directly. This is true with most manufactures. What happens is each shop gets a certain number of "discounted" bows for them to sel to their regulars who shoot the tournements. In tern those people where where the hoyt, mathews, botech, etc.. shirts when they shoot. 
Most of the people that are factory backed are those who are shooting the top 1-2% on the circut. 

hope this sheds some light on it for you.


----------



## Jim C

EC0003 said:


> I'm not sponcered by anyone but have been around many people who are and from what understand, Hoyt actually sponcers very few people directly. This is true with most manufactures. What happens is each shop gets a certain number of "discounted" bows for them to sel to their regulars who shoot the tournements. In tern those people where where the hoyt, mathews, botech, etc.. shirts when they shoot.
> Most of the people that are factory backed are those who are shooting the top 1-2% on the circut.
> 
> hope this sheds some light on it for you.


This is true-our last year we got hoyt three bows. One was 40% off, the other two were 30% off. Some shops merely sell them to customers. In many cases, the shop owners become the "national pro staff". Some shops give the staff bows to good customers or people who help out the shop in times of need. Others give them to people who win alot.

We gave them to a senior shooter who has been winning for years and shot in our leagues plus the two girls who were recurve olympians last year.

The bottom line is if you are in a shootoff with someone who has a factory shirt on or a national shooter staff cap you really don't know what you are getting and you shouldn't worry about it:wink: 

when I was a shop owner I never wanted one of those positions because 1) I like to shoot different bows in different events 2) I didn't need the discount and 3) part of having a shop was helping other shooters


----------



## EC0003

Jim C said:


> This is true-our last year we got hoyt three bows. One was 40% off, the other two were 30% off. Some shops merely sell them to customers. In many cases, the shop owners become the "national pro staff". Some shops give the staff bows to good customers or people who help out the shop in times of need. Others give them to people who win alot.
> 
> We gave them to a senior shooter who has been winning for years and shot in our leagues plus the two girls who were recurve olympians last year.
> 
> The bottom line is if you are in a shootoff with someone who has a factory shirt on or a national shooter staff cap you really don't know what you are getting and you shouldn't worry about it:wink:
> 
> when I was a shop owner I never wanted one of those positions because 1) I like to shoot different bows in different events 2) I didn't need the discount and 3) part of having a shop was helping other shooters


Jim's right. Best thing you can do is shoot a bunch of shop leagues. make freinds with the owner and just wait. 
Heck I bet I could get one of those discounted bows if i didn't always walk into the Shop, a hoyt shop with a staff shooter aka the shop owner, always wearing a mathews hat,:wink:. You just got to be shooting often enough to impress and don't press the issue.


----------



## Ahti

I'm in the Hoyts international shooting staff  I got the deal by contacting Hoyt myself after winning european junior target championships on summer 2005


----------



## arnie-da-archer

cheers for ya help guys  :darkbeer:


----------



## shooter07

There are three levels of hoyt sponsorship... co-op, national shooting staff, pro staff... co-op has the most and pro staff has the least... the higher on the chain the more direct with hoyt you are... also better benifits... the reduced price bows are for co-op shooters or whoever the shop deems... then if you get national shooting staff you are now shooting for the local hoyt rep... and representing all the dealers of that rep... then you also get a reduced bow price (more than co-op) but direct from the rep... then the pro staff is an agreement with the hoyt marketing department directly... you represent all hoyt dealers and hoyt... you get your bows directly from hoyt... that is basicly in a nut shell the hoyt shooter program...

ps you used to be able to tell by the shirts... the plain red were for co-op then national shooting staff was under the logo for national shooting staff shooters... then pro staff for the pro staff but now they sell the plain shirts on the internet... now the only way to know who is who is to know if they paid for the shirt or got it from hoyt...

Hope this clears things up a bit....


----------



## Brian F

We have a local archery shop that has quite a few "Staff" shooters. They are people in the shop that are just good folks that help out when they can.


----------

